
You’ll Never Get Sustainable Progress For Free - nreece
http://davybrion.com/blog/2010/02/youll-never-get-sustainable-progress-for-free/
======
hga
Note, this is about software development, particularly of the agile variety,
focusing on Scrum and XP (and gives one explanation for why I don't hear
_anything_ about XP nowadays).

(Me, I tend to do "engine" work (and skate on UI design by having really good
intuition there (or whatever you'd describe being able to see and figure out
things from the user's viewpoint)) and use OOSE/Rational Process in an agile
way.)

